# Non-Tesla EV plug into CCS-2 SuperCharger?



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi,

What happens when a non-Tesla EV plugs into CCS-2 SuperCharger?

Although the physical connectors for CCS-2 are similar, the Tesla is missing two of five pins, the SuperCharger has to negotiate with the vehicle for billing. There is no external mechanism to bill non-Tesla EVs. So what happens when one is plugged into a CCS-2 type SuperCharger?

My expectation is the non-Tesla EV will not charge and show some sort of protocol error. 

Bob Wilson


----------



## ajdelange (Jun 26, 2019)

The CCS-2 connector has AC pins, DC pins and communication pins. Since this is a super charger the AC pins wont be there. As the chargers are installed in Europe they must be compliant with the DIN, IEC communications protocols. Thus I expect the charger will communicate with the car expecting a response from a Tesla vehicle which it won't get whereupon it may or may not send a message to the car which the car may or may not be able to interpret and display but it doubtless will not charge that car. IOW I think your analysis is very probably spot on.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

There's a video of someone plugging in exactly this scenario...can't search for it at the moment (at work). Essentially the car (mitsu?) says charger error, supercharger of course has no UI to provide feedback.

It's exactly as you expect - no billing infrastructure = no chargey.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

hmm, seems that the old "follow the money" adage applies. So if the money can't go, the charge won't either.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Ask Bjorn Nyland (TeslaBjorn on YouTube). I'm sure he knows. All that dude does now is drive EV's around Scandinavia and Northern Europe. Then reporting data. Pretty good real-world source of all things EV data.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Needsdecaf said:


> Ask Bjorn Nyland (TeslaBjorn on YouTube). I'm sure he knows. All that dude does now is drive EV's around Scandinavia and Northern Europe. Then reporting data. Pretty good real-world source of all things EV data.


I'll ask him next time we meet.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

bwilson4web said:


> I'll ask him next time we meet.
> 
> Bob Wilson


There is this thing called email. You hay have heard of it. I hear it's pretty useful for communicating with people far away, even ones you've never met.


----------

